# hemorrhoids and prep



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi all. I am finally biting the bullet and am getting a colonoscopy done but am concerned about what the prep will do to my hemorrhoid-prone bum. I have already had a hemorroidectomy and continue to have problems. Is the diarrhea from the prep pretty bad? Thanks.


----------



## Katrina (Jan 13, 2005)

If yo uare worried about it may I suggest some vaseline around the area before hand and after each bowel movement. Emptying your system can be hard if the area is flared up and sensitive. Just a suggestion.


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I have haemorrhoids that give me pain from time to time. I was also worried about what the prep would do to them. For me, I had no problems with the piles at all. Piles seem to be more irritated when you pass hard motions, but with the prep there is no hard stuff.If your's DO play up, just keep putting the creme on them, but I doubt that they'll be a problem. I didn't get massive diarrhea with the prep..only went about 5 times the night before and the last couple were like water. I reckon you'll be fine.Sue


----------



## pam23 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi: For the piles, my doc advised buying a bottle of WITCH HAZEL and some cotton balls. Before you go to sleep for the night, dampen the cotton ball with the lotion and place it snuggly on your hemorrhoids. Leave the cotton there. Witch Hazel has a shrinking and soothing action....temporary of course, but does help. Cheap enough for you to try and might just work. Yes, and the petroleum jelly before and after stools AND maybe try PAZO (or store brand inserts) for night use. Good luck.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks guys. Sounds like good advice. Trouble is...I am not sure if I currently have hemmies as it hurts up inside (about an inch up). I do have a genetic predisposition and want to avoid another hemorrhoidectomy at all costs. I will try the vaseline for sure as diarrhea or loose movements definately irritate.


----------

